
Slashdot - A double-edged sword of geekery - cwalker
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/cwalker/archive/2009/04/17/slashdot---a-double-edged-sword-of-geekery.aspx
======
hth
I don't mean to be rude, but what a powerfully uninteresting story. Shame on
you.

~~~
skorgu
Caching decreases load on application servers! Film at 11!

